# What Does the Future Hold ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

With all the news lately it really got me thinking of how bad or good will the coming year be ?? We live in the north so we always wonder about the winter..but..that is usual for us..Politics, war and recent immigration. How do you think it will personally affect your and your family ??


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

signed a contract for lp,stocking pantry with things I can.ordered freezer pig while mony is available.trimmed corners to have fuel oil mony for mom(81)putting off tradeing in pkup till next year.will prolly have daughter&grandson bk home for winter.just don't know what I've missed:hair


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think the future could be pretty ugly.
Not just the near future, but looking 10+ years into the future.

We are thinking.
That's all we can do now, but hoping to save, hoping the economy gets good enough to sell the house (bwahahaha..yeah right)
and move to build an earth bermed home etc..
Making a good spot to leave for the boy, safer from storms, easier to heat and cool, not noticeable etc...

Yeah. We are NOT at all positive about the future.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

remote permaculture is all i gotta say !!


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think it will ever get anywhere close to what it was just a few years ago again, and that was bad even then. 
It's going to get bad, but I pray it doesn't come down next year. Actually I'm praying it will wait a few years. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

I think its fear mongering. It's always nearly the end of the world.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

In this part of the world, politicians, real estate brokers, banks and other people with a financial agenda, say that it is going much better: more house sales, less unemployment etc. With a lot of big, big changes in our social system next year, I think a lot of turmoil can occur. This is only when I speak about the national politics. I am not saying anything yet about the export of food manufacturers/growers who are now having their fresh products waiting in trucks at the Russian borders. The food is gradually coming back... to be destroyed. Europe is quite dependent of Russian gas, so I hope for our politicians it is going to be a mild winter...
On a less economical note: a lot of outside political problems are now turning into small burning fires in our cities. Last weekend we had a demonstration against the IS which turned into a clash with police and pro-IS folks in The Hague (you know, where the peace court is settled). When I was visiting the Hague last week, I walked right into another demonstration but this time against Israel, ppl scanting pro IS and against Israel slants. Lot of MP's, police on horses etc. Quite an ugly thing to walk into (it was not publicly announced that there was a demonstration in the center of town). 
So, I am not so sure what is going to happen. 
I did replenished my pantry, ready for another year.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I am an absolute "money" peon . . . . .But an awful lot of people who do "know" are saying that an economical disaster is soon to be on us...
And I would NOT call these people gloom and doomers..........


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Even during the past decade or so that I've been trying to be prepared for potential disasters, in my heart I don't think I really believed it would be the destruction of our country. I wanted to have some safeguards in the event that I had a personal economic hardship or bad weather caused problems, etc. I guess I just didn't want to believe, could not believe, that this entire country would sit back and allow itself to be handed over to whoever it is that's orchestrating the demise of the USA.

It is impossible to separate politics from emergency preparedness because the greatest danger we face has been brought about politically. Regardless of which side of the aisle you vote on, we've all been sold down the river. We sit back and watch as the shackles are being placed around our ankles and they're a little tighter each day. Our country is being consumed by jackals and, right now, there's no one coming to our aid. 

I believe this is a global event and I have very little hope that we'll be able to change things at this late date. At least, not without some horrific hardships to get us turned around. So, call me a tinfoil hat wearing troll or whatever. I just don't have much faith left in the people we elect or the strength of character of our society. I pray that I'm wrong. I pray for my grandchildren. 

I believe it's going to get much worse.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

@ Calico Katie, imho you are so right! It is global and it will get much worse. The world is globally intertwined and depend a lot on this globility (is that even a correct English word? ). Some countries will be worse then other countries. For instance my country is proud to be a knowledge economy. They have scared the farmers and greenhouse growers out of the country with high taxes and too much stipulations and regulations. I have no idea how this country will feed itself when it is shut down. I guess we suffer from hunger intelligently? 
And frankly I have NO idea why ppl are sit back so relaxed. Hypes are _cre_ated to keep ppl occupied. When a new hype is created we always say _panem et circenses _(bread and circuses). Keep ppl occupied...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Good question. 

I think we each need to look at where we've been, where we believe everything (the country & ourselves) are going. Then we need to ask ourselves _how can we effect change??_ The next thing is put the answer into action.

I am past the point of debate as to were we are going. We are getting pretty repetitious and divided into 2 basic groups in our answers. We are now at the point of action as some here are doing. 
I also believe we must get past of just taking care of ourselves and look outward towards moving forward within the country.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> .... They have scared the farmers and greenhouse growers out of the country with high taxes and too much stipulations and regulations. I have no idea how this country will feed itself when it is shut down. ...


In one of your other posts, you mentioned the Hague so I'm thinking you're in the Netherlands? I don't know a lot about your economy so might display my ignorance but I grew up with the idea that it had a large farming network. Considering your location, if there have been big cutbacks in the amount of food grown there, it seems that would have a huge impact on Europe. Am I mistaken?




Wolf mom said:


> Good question.
> Then we need to ask ourselves _how can we effect change??_ The next thing is put the answer into action. ...


I ask myself all the time what I can do to help turn this around. Believe me, I'm looking for answers and I'm ready to take action. Unfortunately, you generally have to have a leader to come forward and offer ideas and I'm not seeing anyone right now that seems to be anything more than a windbag.

On a personal level, I do all the things that I know of. I vote, live within my means on money that I earned, and help others where I can and when I can.

I'm open to suggestions. The beginning of change is talking not just about the problem, but about the solution.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

It is going to slowly get worse and worse....until one morning, it simply pops. 

I renewed our CD this morning at 0.8% for 2 years. It will earn maybe 700 bucks in 2yrs interest, of which 200 will go to taxes. So I'll net 500 bucks for having saved my 'money' like a good little peon. 

Meanwhile, inflation is 2.5% 'officially', and more like 6-8% in the real world....so my 500 buck gain will be offset by 2,000 ('officially') to 5,000 (real world) in loss of purchasing power.

How long can that go on ?

Same thing is going on with wages. If you're still working, most aren't getting a 5% or more raise per year, so actual purchasing power is falling behind....and has been for 20 years.

How long can that go on ?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The new music that is released will sound more and more like noise and kids will probably continue to grow increasingly disrespectful of my yard's property lines.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> In one of your other posts, you mentioned the Hague so I'm thinking you're in the Netherlands? I don't know a lot about your economy so might display my ignorance but I grew up with the idea that it had a large farming network. Considering your location, if there have been big cutbacks in the amount of food grown there, it seems that would have a huge impact on Europe. Am I mistaken?


Yes  you guessed right, i am in the Netherlands. The cutbacks in the amount of food growing is quite big in The Netherlands. More and more growers are bought out because they wanted to build more houses. A lot of growers went abroad. We depend a lot of other growers in Europe and the rest of the world. There is some food still grown like onions, potatoes, some wheat and cucumbers, tomatoes and egg plants in the green houses. That's not going to feed a nation :S



Wolf mom said:


> I think we each need to look at where we've been, where we believe everything (the country & ourselves) are going. Then we need to ask ourselves _how can we effect change??_ The next thing is put the answer into action.
> 
> I am past the point of debate as to were we are going. We are getting pretty repetitious and divided into 2 basic groups in our answers. We are now at the point of action as some here are doing.
> I also believe we must get past of just taking care of ourselves and look outward towards moving forward within the country.


I would like to hear your answer on your question how we can effect change and what that change that should be. Because we first have to agree about what kind of change we want. With more then 7 bilj ppl worldwide this would be quite challenging. I understand your point and I think the only thing I can do is to be the living example for what I think is important. 

What I also understand from your reply is that you think nationwide? Which implies that the borders of the USA should close for all foreign trading? I personally think that the US can do this successfully all over again. The US has all the needed natural resources and industry to be able to skip all the products from countries like China and India. I wonder why this is not practice as is?
Perhaps I didn't understand you correctly, since English is not my mother language, I apologize in advance if that is the case.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no debt...a land base homestead that has systems that rum themselves mostly from the land base you have....food,power,shelter that doesnt require outside input.

the higher ups are def and dumb....all you can do now is effect change in what you directly control....daily life.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> ... The cutbacks in the amount of food growing is quite big in The Netherlands. More and more growers are bought out because they wanted to build more houses. A lot of growers went abroad. We depend a lot of other growers in Europe and the rest of the world. There is some food still grown like onions, potatoes, some wheat and cucumbers, tomatoes and egg plants in the green houses. That's not going to feed a nation :S


I found a site that gives some info about Dutch food exports and was surprised as I didn't know how large it was.
http://www.hollandtrade.com/sector-information/agriculture-and-food/?bstnum=4909

If you're seeing a decrease in who is growing food and how much, it could be a sign of something bigger going on. If the small farmers are being forced out by taxes and over-regulation while the large commercial farms are taking over, you have to start wondering about the whys. Obviously it's a money thing but with what we're seeing around the world I wonder if there's more to it. If you control the food, you control the people. 

Are others where you live trying to become more self sufficient in the event of shortages?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

economy/money is the base problem...so make economy at home in whatever form you can.......instead of chasing worthless dollars to go spend on tainted goods from food industry make ya homestead produce as much as it can.saves time,money and tax dollars paid out....that means more economy to you.it aint going to be easy if you like the modern consumer lifestyle and what we all have been spoon fed from birth......unplug,unschool.unlearn,deconsumerize .


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> I found a site that gives some info about Dutch food exports and was surprised as I didn't know how large it was.
> http://www.hollandtrade.com/sector-information/agriculture-and-food/?bstnum=4909
> 
> If you're seeing a decrease in who is growing food and how much, it could be a sign of something bigger going on. If the small farmers are being forced out by taxes and over-regulation while the large commercial farms are taking over, you have to start wondering about the whys. Obviously it's a money thing but with what we're seeing around the world I wonder if there's more to it. If you control the food, you control the people.
> ...


I know that there is something bigger going on, but I am not sure what (yet). I always think that trends in one country can be also simmering in another country. So I always try to see the trends. 
I live in a rural community now and some of them are small farmers. Their crops are going to be too small for organizations to buy: the farmers need to go big, bigger, biggest to be able to survive. I know greenhouse growers who are bought out and started their business somewhere else (like rose growers all went to Kenya - of all places). 
It was just now in the news: farms and farming land are not sold because the land is too small to establish a commercial farm and too much land for a civilian to live on. 

There are some 'preppers' here, but mostly they are into the survival side of prepping. Ppl think I am totally screwed with my canning jar fetish and canning non stop (that is not of this time and age, ppl say). Some ppl are interested in gardening and of course you have the hipsters who are into gardening, but not a lot of food preparing as far as I know.
I write for an magazine about food, food storage and cooking with food storage. It is a magazine for ppl who aren't financially very good but are trying to be happy without it. But the reactions aren't that good: why would you want to have dried legumes... you have to soak them and cook them.. I also see a lot more prepacked/ready meals in the stores and ppl buying it. Everyone of course can do what they want, no judgement from my part! I personally like to know how to cook with food storage: it saves me a lot of money and I know that my family gets healthy food with no unnecessary additions. I have been able to save up for a small piece of land in another country (which is cheaper) and now I am going to save up some more the next 2 years so I can build a little shed on it. Even though ppl think I am rather silly, I can follow my dream.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> I found a site that gives some info about Dutch food exports and was surprised as I didn't know how large it was.
> http://www.hollandtrade.com/sector-information/agriculture-and-food/?bstnum=4909


I have been looking into it: they say they are the second biggest exporter, but that doesn't mean they grow the food, does it? The country is too small to grow all the food, i think?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a negative view of the future, at least for the next decade. From what I read on King World News, most all contributors see very bad times, collapse of the dollar, resulting in massive price increases, maybe even hyperinflation, civil unrest, possibly martial law. They see massive loss of wealth. They say to protect yourself for the future. One way is farmland away from cities, and of course the tools to supply your own food. They also say for those who can afford it to buy silver and gold. Personally, what little I have to spare goes into making sure I have tools to grow things. We have built a chicken coop and populated it with egg layers. I have gotten creative with egg recipes so if necessary we can get the protein we need in meals, I have had to think outside the box or is it carton on using eggs. Things I still want to do is to buy a solar panel or two and a thermal coupled cooler. I believe that the ability to afford electricity may become a problem and the only thing electrical I would miss not having, would be refrigeration. One must be prepared for the water and sewer systems to be shut down as well.

Globally, the U.S. will probably become close to third world and no longer a major player in world events, the east will rise up, and I suspect Europe isn't done yet either. The Muslim fanatics will probably bring a reaction, if I look at history, I suspect a new Crusade will come about to rid the world of the fanatic Muslim problem, they probably won't call it that but I see a reaction to Muslims, especially in Europe. I see Europe looking to the past to find their future, when was Europe united and strong, I can think of The Holy Roman Empire. It has already been talked about, combining the two president offices of the E.U. into one, and the British papers said it would be like the days of Charlemagne.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> I have been looking into it: they say they are the second biggest exporter, but that doesn't mean they grow the food, does it? The country is too small to grow all the food, i think?


That's why I was surprised at the numbers they're giving. I didn't think Holland was large enough to supply quite that much. Keep on canning and drying and storing though while you work towards your dream. Sometimes crazy is a good thing to be! You might not want to let too many others know how much you put back though.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Can't tell you what the future holds, not the details at least, but our take on it is the entire global economy is on the brink. The only thing holding it up is the Fed's phony bookkeeping propping up the petro-dollar. If it crashes under it's own weight, we'll know what happened (not who, but what). If it's triggered by war, it'll just be to confuse the issue of who's to fault. Hopefully (on the elite's part) keeping governments in power.

In any case, dig out a scrap of paper and start doing the math. We're the biggest debtor nation in the history of the world. That means were broker than any country ever.

We spend a minimum of 24 hours a week on preps, canning/drying/storing/etc. while waiting to turn on the TV some morning and hear the words "Bank Holiday".


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

#1 priority right now is that I'm/we are saving to buy land in the South asap..I figured if the shtf we will at least own a piece of land outright..No way will my mortgage be paid off anytime soon ( only debt we have)..so I being the mom and the one to make sure my family has what we need came up with a backup plan..I have 2-sons living with me and another son in the USMC..I asked them if they also wanted to chip in to buy a piece of property that way we can come up with the money quicker..


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

my favorite cousin is head legal for pension guarantee fund,her and her husband are stocking up on CASH.funds in trouble-her boss just quit-chaos.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Technology in our area is advancing. But, a company called Ruskin just moved out to another state leaving 185 out of work. Of course, they may be able to go with but, you must sell your home and uproot your whole family. The mines are in a turmoil as to what is their future. We are just trying to take care of ourselves and not be a burden. But, believe me we are very concerned about the future of the dollar. jklady


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an expensive Pool Cue that was a gift. Someone asked the other day what it is worth. I said $800 and smiled. Somehow that stuck in my mind and I mulled that conversation over viewing it from a few angles. Is that pool cue worth $$800? Due to the fact that I own it, yes. I am in the position to place that value on it because I am the owner. If, however, someone looks at the brand name and shops for the same cue then they are going to find it for less. Due to the fact that the cost of this item is not regulated two things can happen here, 1. I keep the cue until someone places a value and desire for it that is as great as those that I place upon it and 2. I am the sole person that can convey the value of that object.

Where does this take us? The concept of value. When the SHTF then an alter-economy will spring forth. While the realm of barter and trade is an unregulated effort people will still be faced with a good value in the participation therein. At first it will be like pulling teeth but as the act of reintegrating Barter and Trading into our psyche becomes common then we will ease out of the troubled times on our own.

The problem comes where the government is concerned. They have established the capacity to tax the sweat off of our brow and the sand beneath our feet. There is no true "ownership" of our own productivity nor of the ground upon which that we strive to clutch closely to our breast. 

I too see bad times ahead but I am not in fear of them. The good Lord has given me that which I need to conduct myself and my family through each day. I am not a land owner and I have taken steps to insure that my radar return for the IRS is as small as can be.

There are so many posts in this forum that identify that we do not own our cars, our homes, the right to the entire return on the fruits of our labor and many other taxing facets so all I would ask is when will more people start engaging in Trade and Barter? Why continue to use that item which the government has control over. ex... If I sell a car to someone for $10,000 then that person has to pay tax on $10,000. If I sell them that car for 1,000 gizmos then a trade has occurred and no tax is owed. We traded in gizmos, not dollars.

This is the principle that will take the power away that we have granted to the government. We just have to get it integrated into our own little worlds...


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Found this pertinent to the thread on Ol' Remus. It's a good read, and tells a bit about the what's, why's and who's.

_There's good evidence our current inflation is artificially induced to stave off an underlying deflation. Deflation is a slowing of the "velocity of money"&#8212;a measure of how often a dollar passes from one hand to another. Deflation theorists say the velocity of money became near-catatonic in 2007-2008. The ongoing "money printing" is intended to compensate for the lack of real circulation. It's this "money printing" that accounts for such inflation as exists, and even at that it's not been effective. More technically, in the last twenty five years the M2 money stock has gone up 700% while prices have gone up 200%. It's the dormant 500% we should worry about. _
_In a classic deflation like the Great Depression of the 1930s, currency becomes all but unobtainable, everyone sits on it, in part because they believed "everything will be cheaper tomorrow." They weren't wrong. Faith in the currency was justified by real events so it became more valuable over time. The question is, if we revisit real deflation, what happens to the price of gold and silver? The only honest answer is, nobody knows. History says the price for precious metals&#8212;including coins&#8212;will drop just like prices for everything else. And that's the key, just like everything else. At minimum their relative value will be maintained and they'll probably do better in terms of purchasing power. _
_Paper traders and promise holders will take inescapable losses because debt doesn't fall with everything else, it becomes unpayable. Deflation incurs a relentless repudiation of debt&#8212;touchingly called "restructured debt" in its final phase&#8212;and the stair-step crumbling of everything connected to debt, including prices. Yes, gold and silver prices too._

http://woodpilereport.com/

He doesn't say it, but I think the Fed has fired its last cartridge, and all they can do now is watch the destruction they've brought about happen.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you for that link Ozarks Tom, I will read up on that site. I read that the Feds are pulling out of the economy and today in the news here it said that the US economy is doing very well and recovering without the FED pumping money in the economy. 
I am not so sure if I can believe this?


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Groene Pionier said:


> Thank you for that link Ozarks Tom, I will read up on that site. I read that the Feds are pulling out of the economy and today in the news here it said that the US economy is doing very well and recovering without the FED pumping money in the economy.
> I am not so sure if I can believe this?


 
I'se on this side the ocean.............and I don't believe it myself! If there is a wonderful economic recovery.....it ain't where I live..........If it weren't for gubbermint dollars flooding in several counties around here.....it'd soon be back to how it was after Sherman marched !


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Groene Pionier said:


> Thank you for that link Ozarks Tom, I will read up on that site. I read that the Feds are pulling out of the economy and today in the news here it said that the US economy is doing very well and recovering without the FED pumping money in the economy.
> I am not so sure if I can believe this?


All governments give us the upside news, right after they cook the numbers. Supposedly the US has 6.4% unemployment, but that's only if you don't count the millions who have quit looking or gone on disability. The say GDP is a positive .1%, then quietly revise it to a negative 2.9%. They say inflation is under 2%, but they don't include food or energy in the calculations. They say the stock market is booming, but they leave out the fact the money being wagered is Fed money borrowed with no interest.

In short, governments lie. How could they keep their power if they announced "we're circling the bowl, everybody hold your breath!"


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

You do realize that there is a segment of our populace that is and has been doing well in the preceding years, right? If the FED stops any of their money printing then the bottom falls out by design. If the bottom falls out then anyone needing to do business with dollars is devastated. Do you think that those that have been doing well for the last 6 years are still holding dollars? ...or have they transferred the current wealth held in dollars to some other medium? If the transfer is complete then the collapse of the dollar will only make them much more richer. They can then establish a new dollar that will have promises regarding the fact that what happened will never happen again. But remember, this new dollar will still be a fiat dollar. When this happens then the transfer of wealth from the people of this country will be complete. We will have a three class caste. Wealthy, Workers and Poor. Imagine Hunger Games.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> All governments give us the upside news, right after they cook the numbers. Supposedly the US has 6.4% unemployment, but that's only if you don't count the millions who have quit looking or gone on disability. The say GDP is a positive .1%, then quietly revise it to a negative 2.9%. They say inflation is under 2%, but they don't include food or energy in the calculations. They say the stock market is booming, but they leave out the fact the money being wagered is Fed money borrowed with no interest.
> 
> In short, governments lie. How could they keep their power if they announced "we're circling the bowl, everybody hold your breath!"


Interesting you mention this. Our government recently revised the calculation methods for our brute national product and low-and-behold we are doing way better then we thought!
It is an interesting time imo, and I am curious what is going to happen. I know I am (mostly) prepared


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

plowhand said:


> I'se on this side the ocean.............and I don't believe it myself! If there is a wonderful economic recovery.....it ain't where I live..........If it weren't for gubbermint dollars flooding in several counties around here.....it'd soon be back to how it was after Sherman marched !


That is what I don't get either, our government and other parties who have an financial agenda say that we are doing much better. I have no idea where... lot of ppl are still loosing their jobs and 1/3 of the houses are under water mortgage wise. We are also leading in the world of debts qua personal debts. I guess we are doing well.
But I am not the smartest person on earth


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

To me in the next year things will be like this.

A fire will still warm me.

Food will still feed me.

I will be able to love and receive love.

My knowledge will expand, be honed, and applied.

I will be enabled to spread kindness.

I will own my body, thoughts, and dreams.

Flowers and puppy breath will still smell good.

Sunlight will still feel good.

Laughter will still sound good. 

I will still be moved by beautiful music.

I will still be filled with wonder about the arts of man and of nature.

I will still talk to God, ask him questions, and listen for his answers.

I will still speak my mind in this country without fear.

I will still vote, it will still matter.

I will have neighbors, co workers, family, and friends who will contribute each and all in my life.

I will have sickness and health , better and worse.

When you don't own much, and you don't need much, then a bad economy doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Helena said:


> With all the news lately it really got me thinking of how bad or good will the coming year be ?? We live in the north so we always wonder about the winter..but..that is usual for us..Politics, war and recent immigration. How do you think it will personally affect your and your family ??


I have the advantage of having parents who came from families in the land of the blue bellies and families of the heaven known as Dixie.

The two versions of survival of the hard times of the Great Depression were one of my first lessons of future preparation because as the saying goes "what has been around always comes around again."

My Chicago yankee grandparents on my mother's side told of urban hard times and small scale urban postage stamp yard and rooftop gardening and cellar raising of mushrooms and wine making and urban labor contracting which I kept in mind as I developed my current era BISF agriculture and various technical handyman components of my turn of the millennium late 20th/early 21st century tactics. 

My Dixie rearing taught me the standard country boy survival skills.

Along the way I "apprenticed" under my father and mother during the economic/ political uneasiness of the 1970s learning that a good garden crop, small scale storage of rationed gasoline, adequate firearms and ammunition all helped add to my sense of security.

Later in the 1990s as I entered my own although less severe economic/ political period of unrest, My first wife and I lived in a mobile home in a rented park slip and I fell back on my country boy training to provide our defensive security and my fishing skills to keep fish in the freezer, got permission from the trailer park manager to build a patio roof over of our trailer with circular staircase to maximize the usable space of our 70 by 28 foot slip and container gardened around our mobile home and on the roof top patio in much the way my Yankee grandparents taught me of in their Depression tales with a country mobile home instead of Chicago row house with flat roof until we were able to move back to the country.

Of course inside our mobile home I worked off homemade wine and homebrewed beer because money was tight.

As to what our future now holds , who knows for sure. All I know is I have been trained through elder tutelage and experience for various degrees of economic /political hardship and to think as I go through it to add to my skills and will continue to do so.

Right now I think my future holds an hour or so of wetting the hook on my pocket fisherman rig while I listen to my USB copy of my Hank Jr. A Country Boy Will Survive CD on my PMP.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

more and more houses going vacant in our area,glad real glad ours is payed for!veggie sales are slow this year/local store taking less as well.when winter squash comes on-gonna have to do a farmers market(gonna be a bumper crop) THINK & SURVIVE:bash:


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Question about money; if someone has been saving for a place, and that money is in the bank and/or with the investor, what does one do?

You cannot invest in gold/silver because you may find your place tomorrow or next year. 
You cannot bring it home because you risk fire, theft, and of course then when you go to buy the place TPTB want to know where the money came from, etc.

Yet to do nothing, is playing a dangerous game of 'wait and see'.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Precious metals can be resold quickly. They don't burn up in fires. You do pay broker's fees both ways, and you don't know which way they'll go value wise, but right now I'd rather have PMs in house (really, buried) than an entry on the bank's computer. By the way, I also wouldn't store PMs in a bank safe deposit box. In the case of an unannounced "bank holiday" access to your box would most likely be restricted. Even if it wasn't, you'd need armed guards to get you home with it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If you have the money available today, then today would be a good time to buy the equipment you need for survival. Gardening equipment, wood heating/cooking stoves, canners, jars and canning supplies, seeds, non-electric tools, extra bedding and towels, extra clothing, coats, boots, shoes, undies. All things that you will use whether or not the SHTF. If inflation continues, buying these items will take more of your worth less dollars.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Makes ya wonder how many peoples are going to be really really burnt when out of no where the banks take a very prolonged holiday.......

And all the money boys say of course there will be NO warning......

.......Puff...................

the money vaporized........

not a pretty picture...


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

When i have time to think about everything i get sick bc i am unprepared. I have some things,tools food for a short time,and a small steam close by. Also have woods for fire. Now some of the things bother me are EMP,war and i say a big one is the economy. It is hard for me to save and get ahead bc job i have sucks(everything) and can't find any thing else.Also if you are a Christian the 4 blood moons -already had 1 and the other is in Nov of this yr i think.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

dolfan said:


> When i have time to think about everything i get sick bc i am unprepared. I have some things,tools food for a short time,and a small steam close by. Also have woods for fire. Now some of the things bother me are EMP,war and i say a big one is the economy. It is hard for me to save and get ahead bc job i have sucks(everything) and can't find any thing else.Also if you are a Christian the 4 blood moons -already had 1 and the other is in Nov of this yr i think.


I understand you can get sick of thinking you are not prepared. Of course, when you see sites and 'what you need' and the price tag on that... I feld the same way. So, what I did (while earning minimum wages and raising 2 kids without any financial aid from the father) was prepping on a budget and learning as much skills I can learn. 
I looked at my food menus and search and experimented with recipes. You can then buy what you need and is easy storagable. 
Google is your friend with prepping on a budget: it can be done. I did it


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

dolfan said:


> ... I have some things,tools food for a short time,and a small steam close by. Also have woods for fire. ....


Is there a Freecycle and Craigslist online for your town? This is a good time of year to post that you'll be happy to take any extras from people's gardens and fruit from their trees if they're not using it. A lot of people who plant squash are sick of it by now and will give it away gladly. My daughter was just given about 20 pounds of zucchini, already washed, cut up and frozen in bags by a lady she works with. This lady had to clear out some freezer space and her zucchini is taking over her back yard because we've had some extra rain this year.

One year, I asked for green tomatoes because I wanted to make chow chow. It was September and a lady wanted to clear out her garden for the fall. She gave me about two bushels of green tomatoes. Another time, I was standing in line and heard a woman telling her friend that she was tired of all the pears falling off her tree and making a mess. I said, "I'd love to have some pears." She gave me her address and I ended up with about 3 bushels of pears. My daughter and grandsons cleaned her tree off.

Maybe you'll get a response and maybe not. I just know that the end of summer around the time school starts, a lot of people want to stop messing with their gardens and are willing to let someone else clear them out.

If you don't can and don't have a freezer, you can dry everything you get your hands on. Again, ask on Freecycle and watch Craigslist for a dehydrator. You can also use your kitchen stove or build your own with instructions from the internet. Just google and you'll find hundreds of different instructions. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Box-food-dehydrator/

http://theselfsufficientliving.com/8-free-diy-or-homemade-solar-food-dehydrator-making-plans/

You don't need a lot of space to grow something. Plant some beans or peas at the bottom of a fence and they'll climb all over it. Fill an old tire with dirt and plant squash or tomatoes or whatever you like. 

With just two extra dollars on groceries each pay day, you can stock up on beans, rice, flour, cornmeal, salt and the basics. Find a separate place to store them so that you can actually see that space filling up.

People at this forum are very supportive and helpful. You can get a lot of great advice here. It's easy to see what you don't have, especially when your work situation isn't good. Looking at what you do have, you're actually already ahead of a lot of folks. Good luck.

Edited to add:
I kept looking and found a great no frills solar dehydrator. This is my kind of building! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z35qloTGtvg[/ame]


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

elkhound said:


> economy/money is the base problem...so make economy at home in whatever form you can.......instead of chasing worthless dollars to go spend on tainted goods from food industry make ya homestead produce as much as it can.saves time,money and tax dollars paid out....that means more economy to you.it aint going to be easy if you like the modern consumer lifestyle and what we all have been spoon fed from birth......unplug,unschool.unlearn,deconsumerize .


Excellent post!!

It's easy to get so wrapped up in the national and international sensationalism of the day that we're too exhausted to do much of anything.

For those spirituality minded, Ecclesiastes 9:10 would seem to be a good bit of advice.

Again, excellent post! Thankyou!


----------

